# Bialteral and multiple surgeries same claim



## dixiesheppick (Mar 11, 2010)

When billing for a full sinus surgery we submit the claim in the following way. 
example: 
30520
31276-51
30140-50,51
31255-50,51
31267-50,51
31287-50,51
61795

we have one insurance that is giving us grief in getting it pd. Is this the way that you would bill this out? Also, would you have listed the highest bilateral code 1st and rank them that way? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jthweatt (Mar 12, 2010)

Different carriers want claims submitted differently.  For example, our Medicare carrier and Tricare want the bilateral procedures billed on one line as you have indicated; our local Medicaid wants a left line (31255-LT) and a right line (31255-RT); our local BCBS prefers 31255 and 31255-50.  It is a good idea to list your highest reimburseable procedure first on your claim, but most insurance companies have software that "ranks" your lines anyway.  Find out what this specific carrier requires for correct payment of your claim and bill accordingly.

Jerri, CPC


----------



## magnolia1 (Mar 12, 2010)

can't help myself..........

seeing as BCBS wants you to bill (ie: 31255 & 31255-50 which technically indicates "3" sites), do they pay you for 3 of those procedures?? I am continually amazed at the the lack of understanding of modifiers that the people who are processing claims (carriers) have.......


----------



## dmcbass (Mar 18, 2010)

*Sinus Surgery*

Remember Sinus Surgery codes can be bundled on the certain codes review CPT book 2010 page 150. The code 31276 gives examples under the code regarding some of the other codes that were used as well. Make sure to read the denial and see exactly what the remark codes are as well as any other code the carrier is using to deny the encounter.


----------

